# Zach Randolph for Micheal Redd



## Yega1979

This is a new rumor. How do you bucs fans feel about it?


----------



## bigdbucks

> Originally posted by <b>Yega1979</b>!
> This is a new rumor. How do you bucs fans feel about it?



is there a link or something to it? Isn't Zach a thug? I thought he knocked out Patterson or something. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MJG

Redd is one of my favorite players, but the Bucks would have to do this in a heartbeat. Randolph is only what, 22 or so, and is already one of the best offensive post players in the league. If his defense can get up from "laughable" to "average," he could quickly become one of the game's best bigs. He could be an all-star for the next decade, especially in the forward-less east.


----------



## #1BucksFan

I honestly do not think Larry Harris would do this. Heres why:

-Never trade big for small, or vice versa
-Zach has off court baggage, and the Bucks are trying to pose a clean cut image (many would dismiss this, but after the Karl era, they are trying to keep clean)
-Mike is a Proven All-Star
-Other then Mike, Dez is our only SG on the roster
-We have PF's like Symon and Joe Smith


----------



## Schilly

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I honestly do not think Larry Harris would do this. Heres why:
> 
> -Never trade big for small, or vice versa


Umm, if that were the case then you would only trade big for big or small for small. There is no vice versay in that stale clichee


> -Zach has off court baggage, and the Bucks are trying to pose a clean cut image (many would dismiss this, but after the Karl era, they are trying to keep clean)


Wow, news to me I've heard of a couple minor thinkgs around 6 or 7 years ago, but nothing recent.


> -Mike is a Proven All-Star


Zach was a 20 and 10 PF in the west, the PF heavy west, how does that translate in the east?


> -Other then Mike, Dez is our only SG on the roster


That is probably the only real valid point you bring up.


> -We have PF's like Symon and Joe Smith


That's like saying "we don't need Shaq, we have Radislav Nesterovic"

***Do you get your jollies correcting others? Its opinion. Don't be a baiter. -ostertag-fan***


----------



## bigdbucks

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> I honestly do not think Larry Harris would do this. Heres why:
> 
> -Never trade big for small, or vice versa
> -Zach has off court baggage, and the Bucks are trying to pose a clean cut image (many would dismiss this, but after the Karl era, they are trying to keep clean)
> -Mike is a Proven All-Star
> -Other then Mike, Dez is our only SG on the roster
> -We have PF's like Symon and Joe Smith


He does this most definetly imo. I think they would do something like Redd and Smith for Randolph and D Anderson. That way we have another SG. Doubt the trade ever happens


----------



## cimalee

no way zbo is untouchable


----------



## Mavs Dude

Why would we want him anyways? I don't get what makes him so good.


----------



## HeinzGuderian

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>
> Wow, news to me I've heard of a couple minor thinkgs around 6 or 7 years ago, but nothing recent.


Looks like you need too brush up on your Zach Randolph history... he was just charged with a DUI this past december.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1676104


----------



## Vermillion

I like Redd as well, but I would do it. Should fix the DMason/Redd rotation as well.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

*Re: Re: Zach Randolph for Micheal Redd*



> Originally posted by <b>bigdbucks</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> is there a link or something to it? Isn't Zach a thug? I thought he knocked out Patterson or something. :laugh: :laugh:


He also has DUI problems and refuses to pass out of a double team or defend. Don't let the portland fans sell you his 20 and 10 nonsense in the west, the obviously forgot where the title is.


Keep Redd, that guy does it all. He's going to be an all star many times over, he's does everything decently and works hard at doing it.


No reason to trade him. Especially if you have Dmase come off the bench. It's one of your greatest strengths.


----------



## jazzy1

Redd is one of the most slept on players in the league. His stroke is ridiculously effortless. Quick trigger, very little room required. 

I'm not convinced that Zach can lead a team anywhere. He seems like a stat guy. He plays really suspect post defense. He's not an inside presence from a size and intimdation perspective. 

He just scores and rebounds in bunches. Similar to Elton brand but without the shot blocking ability. 

I don't think this trade helps either team that much from an improvement standpoint. 

I agree though that the rule generally is never trade big for small.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Makes sense for both teams.:yes:


----------



## sportsfan

*Re: Re: Re: Zach Randolph for Micheal Redd*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> He also has DUI problems and refuses to pass out of a double team or defend. Don't let the portland fans sell you his 20 and 10 nonsense in the west, the obviously forgot where the title is.
> 
> 
> Keep Redd, that guy does it all.


So you knock Randolh's D but say that Redd does it all? Is "all" supposed to include defense?


----------



## dominikan_balla1

zach is a LOSER ...redd is a WINNER


----------



## Ownerofpueblo

I think I stopped really reading this when one of the portland fans compared Randolph to Shaq.

Randolph won me the yahoo fantasy league I was playing. I picked him up off waivers on the first day. (and Odom. I won sooo bad)

Randolph didn't win the playoffs though. He isn't a complete player, that's been reiterated. Redd isn't either, but good shooters are very rare in this league. Talk to Team USA. 

He is good. I liked him alot, was rooting during the Blazers-Dallas series for his playing time to go up. But Redd is better.


----------



## ProudBFan

Guys, this thread came about because someone (rawzzy) posted on the the Blazers forum that they had heard this rumor on a radio station in Philly that this deal was being discussed:

Michael Redd, Desmond Mason, & Marcus Haislip to Portland for Zach Randolph, Derek Anderson, and Portland's 2005 1st rounder.

No one else is reporting it at this point, so it's probably just one of those made-up "what about this?" scenarios. Interesting, though, that the numbers work on RealGM.

Click here to read the thread over on our forum.

PBF


----------



## cimalee

Tell me whos the Most Improved Player of the League ZBO 

keep dreamin the blazers will not even think about trading Zach


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Tell me whos the Most Improved Player of the League ZBO
> 
> keep dreamin the blazers will not even think about trading Zach


You are such a homer.


----------



## GreenDay

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> You are such a homer.


:yes:


----------



## hobojoe

> Originally posted by <b>cimalee</b>!
> Tell me whos the Most Improved Player of the League ZBO
> 
> keep dreamin the blazers will not even think about trading Zach


Gilbert Arenas was MIP in 2003, the Warriors didn't even try to re-sign him after the season. Tracy McGrady was MIP in 2001, I believe the Magic just traded him. Jalen Rose was MIP in 2000, the Pacers traded him the next year. Being MIP doesn't mean crap, stop embarrassing yourself. I agree with Captain Obvious and GreenDay.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Neither are franchise players, but I'd definitely rather have Redd. Who cares about Randolph's age, he's never going to be able to carry a team. Redd can, at times.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Here we are arguing about whether Redd for Randolph is fair while the Blazers fans are talking about Randolph/DA/1st for Redd/Mason/Haislip. Most of them are against that trade . Bucks fan what do you think of all this?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Obviously the latter is just plain silly. I'd even have a hard time giving up Mason for Randolph straight up (though I probably would do it, it would take careful consideration).


----------



## Mavs Dude

Yes I have been trying to explain to Blazer fans that we aren't going to do that horrible deal but they still think it is fair for both teams or they think they don't give enough. The only trade I want to see between Portland and Milwaukee is KVH for SAR.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I'm pretty split on this trade for the Bucks...Redd was the #1 option and although his +/- sucks (-.8.8), he's the only real star player there. ZBo is average on defense, at times a black hole and turnover machine on offense, although he can work on those aspects of the game and become top 5 PF.....


----------



## Sánchez AF

This is an awful deal for The bucks


----------



## AdamIllman

As an impartial Raptors fan I have to say that if the rumoured deal of Redd, Mason, Haislip for Randolph, Anderson, 1st rounder is actually what is on the table you guys would be getting raped. I wouldn't trade Michael Redd alone for Zach Randolph. Neither is great on defense but Redd is one of the best shooters in the game. Joe Smith is a solid rebounder and a good role player. Zach will give you 22 and 9, but nothing else...and certainly wont stretch the D like Redd does. With this said we haven't even considered Z-Bo's offcourt issues. Then we go and add one of the better all around players in the game in desmond mason? Solid perimeter defender, one of the best wing rebounders and most athletics players in the game...and he can score...for Derek Anderson?? Sorry..im not interested


----------

